# Flying bear kills two Canadians in freak accident



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn, I thought flying monkeys were bad enough.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43327103/ns/world_news-americas/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What are the odds of that? I mean, really - too bizarre.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Proof once again that ya just NEVER Know when your time is Up. But that a tough way to go by any standard.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow! well, that's unexpected.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW! Talk about not being able to bear it anymore eh?!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Honestly the strangest way I have ever heard of someone dying. Apparently, there are now 1,002 ways to die.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I was just getting ready to post this. Talk about having a BAD day!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

How mad was your Supreme Deity at you to throw a bear through your windshield at you? Just proves when your number is up, it IS up.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

MapThePlanet said:


> How mad was your Supreme Deity at you to throw a bear through your windshield at you? Just proves when your number is up, it IS up.


this sounds like a really random joke from a stand up comedian. should we be laughing? im not sure. its funny if it hadnt really happened...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

At least it was fast. Beats the hell outta cancer.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Egads, I have to say, that while I'm very sorry that the peoples were killed, that is a horrible way for the bear to go too! Walkin' along, humming a song, BAM! Hit by a car! Sailing through the air! BAM! Into another car! Through the windshield... BAM! Hit a girl..... BAM! Hit a guy.... BAM! The back windshield.... BAM! Concrete. 

Yeah, I would say the bear died too.

Unreal.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I am pretty sure that if I was asked what way don't you think you will ever die? I'm pretty sure I would have said "there is no way I will ever be driving in Canada and have another car hit a giant bear and launch it through the air and into my windshield and kill me....wait was it that?" "Oh, no, A bea.......


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

First flying bear, now flying deer (Santa was not involved)

http://www.wtop.com/?nid=681&sid=2426107


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

GothicCandle said:


> this sounds like a really random joke from a stand up comedian. should we be laughing? im not sure. its funny if it hadnt really happened...


Thanks, That is actually what I do as a profession  And yes, I was NOT demeaning the death of the people or the bear.....Just saying


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

SPOOKY1!! That is so gross! Now what are the chances of that....??


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Man, thats just wild. Ew.


----------

